# my favourite soapbox - DON'T TAN!!!



## rouquinne (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/HEALTH/condi...eut/index.html


----------



## MACattack (Aug 10, 2005)

Amen. In Australia skin cancer has become a pandemic. Certain counties have laws requiring parents to "sun-proof" their kids before they go outside! Skin cancer runs in my family, and I have never been to a tanning bed because of it. I thought I may have had skin cancer when I was around 12-13... thank God it was a false alarm.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 10, 2005)

i decided today that im not going to tan anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 plus my makeup looks better on my pale skin


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 11, 2005)

More than ever I appreciate being born brown - not so when younger.

I have this funny saying to those who do actually tan deliberately...

the best tan is A FAKE TAN.

Not that there is any shame in being pale either.

But hear, hear, save your skins people! Especially because of what MACattack said (I live in Australia).


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 11, 2005)

sadly, Australia has the highest rate of skin cancer in the world....


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 17, 2005)

And...tanning makes acne worse too.  Lol funny how everyone wants to be tan in America while-I'm on vacation in Hong Kong right now-I actually live in California...while in HK everyone wants to be white-everywhere I look skincare products are whitening! And magazine give whitening tips, not tanning tips. @[email protected];


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_sadly, Australia has the highest rate of skin cancer in the world.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Which is why I said exactly what I said in my post. Just to clarify, I was born brown, rather than tanned myself when younger or whatever. It's great that they make schoolkids wear hats when they go outdoors so that they can prevent sun damage from that young.

When will people realise, it doesn't matter what colour you are, you still can be beautiful! If you aren't already! Healthy IS beautiful!


----------



## breathless (Aug 21, 2005)

i'm white. i've fake tanned twice in my life. it was because i was with a friend and they went tanning so i had nothing else to do. they paid for it. i never will pay for it. its not my thing. being pale is, what i am. i'm not ashamed. people come to me and say, "wow, you REALLY are white!". lol. i just say, "yea. i know =]". sometimes i use self-tanning lotions so i'm not soooo white, i'm hardly visible.


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 
_i'm white. i've fake tanned twice in my life. it was because i was with a friend and they went tanning so i had nothing else to do. they paid for it. i never will pay for it. its not my thing. being pale is, what i am. i'm not ashamed. people come to me and say, "wow, you REALLY are white!". lol. i just say, "yea. i know =]". sometimes i use self-tanning lotions so i'm not soooo white, i'm hardly visible._

 
Omg lol you are lucky that you're white. Makeup shows up way better on white skin-I always liked my tan until makeup colors always showed up faded on me(now I want to get rid of it!), and it's easier to get a tan than to get rid of one. (Once a little kid said to my friend "You're so white you're like blue!" Lol!)


----------



## Virgo (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_(Once a little kid said to my friend "You're so white you're like blue!" Lol!)_

 
haha. I've gotten that before as well.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't like to have white skin. I use self-tanner, and in the summer, I tan easily.


----------



## Star (Aug 22, 2005)

Some makeup looks 100% better on tanned skin, no question about that.

But even if it weren't for skin cancer -- tanning is a sure-fire way of ensuring that you'll look 10-20 years older by the time you're 40 or 50 years old.  Tanning breaks down the skin's collagen and causes skin to wrinkle and sag.  Probably more so for people with fair skin and/or dry skin.  Oily, olive complexions can be a bit more resilient, or so it seems.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 22, 2005)

i turned 45 at the beginning of this month.

one of the students at work didn't believe me when i told her how old i was on my birthday.  she thought i was 30 at most!


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Aug 25, 2005)

I love my fair skin...I don't feel a bit self-conscious. People go to tanning beds because of their vanity but the irony is that they are destroying their looks longterm. A healthy glow from spending moderate time in the sun is fine, but desiring to look like Mr. Roper from Three's Company is another thing. New find are showing that skin cancer can contribute to other cancers as well. I like to look unique and embrace the way I look. I've got red hair and green eyes and I think my pale skin enhances my features. I'm so saddened when women try to change what is unique about them. I get a lot of deep-skin toned women from different ethnicities that want to be lighter also. So, I guess the grass is always greener on the otherside. It just makes sense to enhance what you've got. The world doesn't need anymore clones. Also, actresses like Kate Winslet and Jennifer Connely looks so much better in their natural fair-skinned state.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 25, 2005)

i luv being tan it makes u look healthy, then again I love being lighter just take care of your skin while in the sun.


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 26, 2005)

I decided to stay out of the sun and get paler cos the only thing I get from UV-rays are freckles, not on my face, but on my arms and back of the hands... and since so many people here are tanned it's cool to be one of the few pale ones *lol*


----------

